# NCD - Panasonic Lumix GH2



## Fred (Jan 15, 2012)

Of course, the wonderful irony of finally investing in a decent camera is that the only picture I can provide of it is one taken on my phone...







Anyway, I picked this up the other day partly for use as a stills camera and partly because of its excellent reputation for shooting HD videos. I'm still very much working my way around all of its functions (let alone how to actually take a decent photo), and have yet to really test it as a video camera, but am hugely enjoying it so far! Shot a few test images, which I'm sure are a very poor indication of its actual capabilities, but hopefully I'll get better with time...


























...And why not have one of the world's laziest animal, too:






Anyone got any resources to recommend for a beginner in photography? Also, anyone UK or EU-based, I'm selling my old (full HD) camcorder to help pay towards this: FS Panasonic SD600 - Full HD 1920x1080p (50p) Camcorder [UK/EU] - Sevenstring.org


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful quality! How bad did this camera destroy your wallet?


----------

